# Duda sobre parlantes



## Arenas17 (Ago 20, 2007)

Tengo unas cuantas dudas acerca de los parlantes y quiero saber si me las pueden responder

1.-¿Que diferencia tiene un woofer de una bobina y una de cuatro bobinas?
2.-¿cual es la mejor manera de conectar un tweeter(agudos),un parlante para medios y un woofer en una caja acustica o bafle?
3.-¿que diferencia tiene un subwoofer y un woofer?
4.-la potencia de un parlante no se define por su tamaño sino por la bobina o ¿me equivoco?

disculpen que haga tantas preguntas pero tengo muchas dudas ops: 

saludos


----------



## Pablo16 (Ago 20, 2007)

Hola Arenas17, no estoy seguro de la diferencia del woofer de 4 bobinas, supongo que tiene que ver algo con ohms y potencia, deberias investigar un poco en google.
2- Supongo que la mejor manera de conectar tweeter, medio y woofer en un bafle es por medio de un crossover de 3 vias.

3- La diferencia entre estos 2 es que el subwoofer alcanza frecuencias mas bajas, entre 20Hz y 80Hz, en tanto, hay 2 tipos de woofer:

-Especializado en bajas y medias frecuencias (30 a 3.000 Hz). 
-Especializado en bajas frecuencias (40 a 400 Hz).
4- No estoy seguro de la respuesta de esta pregunta, la potencia va determinada segun se, por el tamaño de la bobina, el tamaño del iman, los ohms, y por supuesto la superficie del cono por la cantidad de aire que es capaz de desplazar. Saludos


----------



## Arenas17 (Ago 22, 2007)

gracias por responder.

saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Ago 27, 2007)

Un woofer de 4 bobinas es un simple altavoz con 4 devanados independientes.

Lo que la gente no sabe es que un altavoz de 1 bobina y 500W, es lo mismo que un altavoz de 2 bobinas de 250, o 4 de 125.La diferencia radica en la forma de conexión, que nos permite optimizar la impedancia con respecto a la fuente de sonido que tengamos.

Es lo mismo que si a un coche le instalamos 4 motores pequeños en lugar de uno grande.

Para este tipo de altavoces es muy crítica la conexión y la potencia suministrada a cada bobina debiendo ser identicas, puesto que habiendo conectado mal alguna de las bobinas, el amplificador hace fumillo en segundos.


----------



## Cursed (Ago 27, 2007)

antes todo se hacia con una sola bocina, si no fijate en el radio de tu abuelito o en el tocadiscos de los ya miticos L.P.´s, pero despues se dieron cuenta de que habia que dividir frecuencias, de ahi hicieron, los Woofer, frecuencias bajas, tweeter, frecuencias altas, y medios obvio frecuencias medias, cuando estos tres solo los pones porque se ven bonitos, los conectan a la misma salida, pero para un mejor rendimiento, cada uno lleva su propio amplificador de audio, despues de una division de frecuencias, para que se escuche mejor, y mas nitido.

Claro todo esto del sonido es una ciencia, se dice que un experto en sonido te puede hacer una bocina con una caja de zapatos, por ejemplo, hay torretas de bocinas, que son solo bocinas una sobre otra, que estan diseñadas para que la primera al resonar, ayude a la de abajo y asi sucesivamente, una d estas las nada trayendo el grupo de rock Rolling Stones.

Algo curioso que paso aqui en Mexico, es que al poner un sonido para fiestas, la gente solo ponia los amplificador al maximo, obvio si pones amplificador en serie a su maxima ganacia estos se saturan y solo sacan un zumbido, que casualmente se puede considerar de baja frecuencia, y como coneste sonido vibra el lugar, creen que estan aprovechando la maxima capacida de sus amplificador y buscaron solo amplificar estas señales, de ahi que se hizieran famosos los subwoofer en los equipos de sonido

Por eso no hay nada como el THX y el DOLBYT prologic y sus nuevas versiones


----------



## Arenas17 (Ago 28, 2007)

gracias por aclararme mis dudas ,pero tengo una ultima pregunta se puede dividir las frecuencias despues de la etapa de potencia , pero con un componente pasivo ,porque los bafles que e visto tienen conectado el altavoz y el tweeter conectado en paralelo ,o en la mayoria de las veces  con un capacitor en serie entre los dos,


----------



## BUSHELL (Ago 28, 2007)

Mira en:
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/pcpfiles.html

Lo del subwoofer es un altavoz encargado de reproducir las bajas frecuencias, del orden de 20Hz hasta unos 100 Hz. Popularizado por los Home Cinema, donde las explosiones  y ruidos de motores (por ejemplo) son importantes para la espectacularidad de la peli.
El Woofer es un altavoz que reproduce quizá un poco más arriba, pero también frecuencias consideradas bajas.

para otros, woofer y subwoofer son lo mismo. Pero para mí, les veo sus diferencias. La construcción del subwoofer es algo más compleja pues la caja juega un papel muy importante, sobre todo lo referente a los refuerzos internos y su cubicaje.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Ago 28, 2007)

antes todo se hacia con una sola bocina, si no fijate en el radio de tu abuelito o en el tocadiscos de los ya miticos L.P.´s, pero despues se dieron cuenta de que habia que dividir frecuencias, de ahi hicieron, los Woofer, frecuencias bajas, tweeter, frecuencias altas, y medios obvio frecuencias medias, cuando estos tres solo los pones porque se ven bonitos, los conectan a la misma salida, pero para un mejor rendimiento, cada uno lleva su propio amplificador de audio, despues de una division de frecuencias, para que se escuche mejor, y mas nitido.

Claro todo esto del sonido es una ciencia, se dice que un experto en sonido te puede hacer una bocina con una caja de zapatos, por ejemplo, hay torretas de bocinas, que son solo bocinas una sobre otra, que estan diseñadas para que la primera al resonar, ayude a la de abajo y asi sucesivamente, una d estas las nada trayendo el grupo de rock Rolling Stones.

Algo curioso que paso aqui en Mexico, es que al poner un sonido para fiestas, la gente solo ponia los amplificador al maximo, obvio si pones amplificador en serie a su maxima ganacia estos se saturan y solo sacan un zumbido, que casualmente se puede considerar de baja frecuencia, y como coneste sonido vibra el lugar, creen que estan aprovechando la maxima capacida de sus amplificador y buscaron solo amplificar estas señales, de ahi que se hizieran famosos los subwoofer en los equipos de sonido

Por eso no hay nada como el THX y el DOLBYT prologic y sus nuevas versiones
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BoCina no es lo mismo que boBina. 
Tremendo pitote le habeis liado al creador del post.

No tiene nada que ver las bocinas de los Rolling Stones, con las fiestas de tu pueblo, con los amplificador a la maxima potencia, ni el thx ni el "DolbyT", son cosas y conceptos completamente diferentes.

Lo de los Rolling Stones es un Line Array, Las fiestas de tu pueblo es una berbena y todo lo demas que explicas es una competición por creer que quien mas burradas dice, mas sabe.*


----------



## Arenas17 (Ago 29, 2007)

Gracias a todos por responder y aclarar mis dudas, me quedo totalmente claro.


saludos


----------



## Pablo16 (Ago 29, 2007)

tecnicdeso...ten cuidado con el 'pueblo' que no nadamas es de uno, en todo lo demas te apoyo, no sabe mas quien dice mas burradas. Saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Sep 1, 2007)

Pablo hay gente muy ilustrada en tu pueblo, y en df. que nos ofrecen grandes respuestas, y las hay en todos los sitios, pero en el sonido como en todo, hay que ilustrarse antes de saber lo que se dice. Por supuesto uno no se ilustra solo viendo aparatos electronicos todos los dias, hay que manejarlos y conocer muchas cosas, desde la ley de ohm, hasta la historia de la electroacústica. Sirvanse de leer la historia de los que se aventuraron al sonido, como James B Lansing en sus inicios, con marcas como Altec o Jbl, electrovoice  mas:

http://www.escuelasuperiordeaudio.com.ve/Ampca/altavoces.htm

Como se puede observar, los subgraves no se inventaron a partir de las resonancias de los amplificador a máxima potencia generando zumbidos.


----------



## john (Sep 25, 2010)

te respondere la pregunta 1 ,3 y 4  __ 1:.. muy facil ,que los subwoofers tipicos tienen solo una bobina ; pero en el caso de un subwoofer de 4 bobinas contiene cuatro "boninas independientes" Y cada uno con su PORALIDAD (+ - ) . 3:.. el subwoofer produce unas vibraciones bien claros fuertes  y en algunos.... claros y secos POR ESO SE LE DENOMINA SUBWOOFER QUE SIGNIFICA "SUBBAJO" , el woofer solo produce una vibracion seca o golpea POR ESO SE LE DENOMINA WOOFER QUE SIGNIFICA "BAJO", 4:.. la potencia de un parlante depende del tamaño , watts , bobina , tamaño del iman , TAMBIEN DEPENDE DE QUE TIPO DE MATERIAL ESTE HECHO


----------

